# gladuliferum



## Stone (Jan 19, 2012)

Just bough a seedling gland. x gland. but not sure if that's a valid sp. 
What's the latest thinking? Thanks

Mike


----------



## tenman (Jan 20, 2012)

There is no glanduliferum in cultivation. Nothing being grown matches the original description and type, according to a thorough analysis by Eric C. a few years back. 

What has been grown as glanduliferum has been praestans, so that's probably what you have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphglanduliferum.htm


----------



## Stone (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, praestans it is.


----------



## cborchids (Mar 5, 2012)

Then there's the Kew Monocot checklist, a noble attempt. They show both praestans and gardineri as later synonyms of glanduliferum (1894 v. 1892). Wilhelminiae is shown as a separate species. I have several plants of both "praestans" and wilhelminiae and adore them.


----------

